# BLCK is coming to Cape Town - Competition Time :)



## Richio (15/8/18)

*If you missed out last month, here's another chance to get your hands on the prize & we've made it easier!*







*Click the link below and complete the puzzle to win*

LINK TO PUZZLE 

Simply complete the puzzle in the fastest time possible
Screenshot the completed puzzle (along with your time an number of pieces, must be 48 pieces)
Post your screenshot on this thread
You can enter as many times as you like, your best time will be chosen​
_Rules:_
Puzzle must be 48 pieces
Puzzle completed in the fast time will win the voucher
Fastest Time will be chosen from entries on ecigssa, facebook & instagram
Competition ends 31/08/2018
Your puzzle must be fully completed so your time gets logged.
No sharing or duplicating of entries (immediate disqualification)
In the event of a draw, a winner will be randomised
Prize is a R2000 BLCK Voucher & cannot be exchanged for cash.
Competition is closed to Blck Vapour employees & winner of the previous competition
Any attempts to Photoshop or bypass the rules will result in disqualification

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## franshorn (15/8/18)

So where's the store going to be? 

Super amped!


----------



## Silver (15/8/18)

What!
A store in CT
This is fabulous!
Wishing you well @Richio !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (15/8/18)

Richio said:


> *If you missed out last month, here's another chance to get your hands on the prize & we've made it easier!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! FINALLY!!!!
*


----------



## BubiSparks (15/8/18)

Well Done @Richio - Can't wait!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagya (15/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (15/8/18)

franshorn said:


> So where's the store going to be?
> 
> Super amped!



*Lets make this interesting. A R1000 voucher to the person who can guess the location (or closest).*
_To those who already know, please lets not spoil it by leaking information._

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (15/8/18)

I dont know the location

Let me guess 
TygerValley?


----------



## Dietz (15/8/18)

D̶u̶r̶b̶a̶n̶v̶i̶l̶l̶e̶?̶ ̶T̶a̶b̶l̶e̶v̶i̶e̶w̶?̶ ̶M̶u̶l̶n̶e̶r̶t̶o̶n̶?̶ ̶P̶a̶r̶o̶w̶?̶ ̶B̶r̶a̶c̶k̶e̶n̶f̶e̶l̶l̶?̶ ̶M̶e̶l̶k̶b̶o̶s̶s̶S̶t̶r̶a̶n̶d̶?̶
*CAPE TOWN!!!*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. B (15/8/18)

Tableview?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane vape 01 (15/8/18)

6 mins on samsung s8 not bad


----------



## Yagya (15/8/18)

Cape Town CBD would be walking distance for me..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (15/8/18)

Plattekloof

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Va-poor (15/8/18)

Plumstead

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. B (15/8/18)

Yagya said:


> Cape Town CBD would be walking distance for me..


Me too.

I would love it if I could walk from my office to a DIY store!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/8/18)

Richio said:


> *Lets make this interesting. A R1000 voucher to the person who can guess the location (or closest).*
> _To those who already know, please lets not spoil it by leaking information._



Canal walk 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (15/8/18)

Richio said:


> *Lets make this interesting. A R1000 voucher to the person who can guess the location (or closest).*
> _To those who already know, please lets not spoil it by leaking information._


The pic in the puzzle is taken from Signal Hill. The area below Signal Hill is Bo-kaap but I doubt it will be there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (15/8/18)

Kenilworth center 
Cavendish square
Milnerton
Table view

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (15/8/18)

FYI @Braki @Faiyaz Cheulkar @SinnerG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (15/8/18)

We Capetonians welcome you @Richio !

I think you'll be in Milnerton.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex (15/8/18)

*HOPE STREET MARKET*


----------



## shaun2707 (15/8/18)

This is going to be awesome!!! I reckons Montague Gardens or Tableview

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/8/18)

Richio said:


> *Lets make this interesting. A R1000 voucher to the person who can guess the location (or closest).*
> _To those who already know, please lets not spoil it by leaking information._


Kenilworth ?


----------



## RainstormZA (15/8/18)




----------



## Humbolt (15/8/18)

CBD?


----------



## Hooked (15/8/18)

Perhaps the new Table Bay Mall?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (16/8/18)

Western Cape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## franshorn (16/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> Western Cape


well played

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Braki (16/8/18)

I think Table View area. Trying my best with the puzzle. My click and reaction is not working together

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (16/8/18)

Woodstock


----------



## RainstormZA (16/8/18)

Braki said:


> I think Table View area. Trying my best with the puzzle. My click and reaction is not working together


Hehehe mine too


----------



## Bulldog (16/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hehehe mine too


Don't know so much @RainstormZA at 2:54 something is working, I can't beat 4:12

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (16/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> Western Cape



lol @Bulldog Blck Vapour is coming to Cape Town, so obviously it's Western Cape

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (16/8/18)

@Moerse Rooikat


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (16/8/18)

I


vicTor said:


> @Moerse Rooikat


I seen it
I know they will be in table view/milnerton area
Wondering if they have enough staff?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/8/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> I
> 
> I seen it
> I know they will be in table view/milnerton area
> Wondering if they have enough staff?


Noooooo didn't you read the rules? No spoilers...


----------



## RainstormZA (16/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> Don't know so much @RainstormZA at 2:54 something is working, I can't beat 4:12


Ach shame, I'm a regular puzzle player. Try playing more often

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (16/8/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> I
> 
> I seen it
> I know they will be in table view/milnerton area
> Wondering if they have enough staff?


Seeing as I guessed Tableview first I should be the winner! Right @Richio? lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Richio (16/8/18)

Mr. B said:


> Seeing as I guessed Tableview first I should be the winner! Right @Richio? lol



Lol, that is not the correct answer. Too far up. Need to take the R27 down to the interchange...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (16/8/18)

Paarden Eiland


----------



## vicTor (16/8/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> I
> 
> I seen it
> I know they will be in table view/milnerton area
> Wondering if they have enough staff?



would be a cool job


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (16/8/18)

Richio said:


> Lol, that is not the correct answer. Too far up. Need to take the R27 down to the interchange...


Woodbridge?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (16/8/18)

Melkbosstrand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (16/8/18)

Bloubergstrand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (16/8/18)

Robben Island

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dubz (16/8/18)

Northgate.
Maitland.
Ndabeni.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (17/8/18)

Salt river or M5 Business Park..... running out of ideas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## franshorn (17/8/18)

Northgate island


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/8/18)

Ahhhh / got it










Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Yagya (17/8/18)

That can only be at the Paddocks. Hope its not any further away from the cbd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/8/18)

Rylands 

Sent from aPhone


----------



## Mr. B (17/8/18)

Richio said:


> Lol, that is not the correct answer. Too far up. Need to take the R27 down to the interchange...


Rugby?
Brooklyn?
Ysterplaat?
Atlantic beach?


----------



## Vaping1jzgte (17/8/18)

Century city/Canal Walk
Kenilworth Centre
N1 City
Blueroute Mall
Centre point mall

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vaping1jzgte (18/8/18)

Obs
Rosebank
Gardens
Rondebosch
V&A Waterfront

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bottie (19/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (19/8/18)

Come @KZOR you can do it - so close. I managed a 2:47 but can't get there again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (28/8/18)

Ottery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iced6331 (30/8/18)

Thought I'd give it a try even though I am not eligible (Not that I would want to go through that grind again anyway ). Was a lot of fun and better than the last puzzle in my opinion. I got a time of 2min which I don't think is too bad.

Grats on the new shop BLCK Vapour, you are expanding quickly and that's awesome!

Thanks again for awarding me with a second prize last time round, it was/is highly appreciated 
Regards



PS: I still have dreams of the last puzzle 

EDIT: Oh and good luck to everyone. The grind is really worth it I promise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/8/18)

Tamboerskloof?


----------



## Jp1905 (31/8/18)

Observatory perhaps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (31/8/18)

*Last day to get those entries in
*
Cant make it easier than this 
Click on the pic below
Zoom in once
Use a ruler and measure +- 9cm from the left of the pic and +- 15cm from the top
There's a dot in the exact location of our new store. 
*

*

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (31/8/18)

Kenilworth?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (31/8/18)

Richio said:


> *Last day to get those entries in
> *
> Cant make it easier than this
> Click on the pic below
> ...



i have a big scream 
m5 business park

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt (31/8/18)

KC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (31/8/18)

Access Park?


----------



## Humbolt (31/8/18)

plumstead


----------



## Humbolt (31/8/18)

Rondebosch


----------



## Yagya (31/8/18)

That must be Claremont.


----------



## Humbolt (31/8/18)

Goodwood


----------



## Humbolt (31/8/18)

kenwyn?
Wetton?


----------



## Humbolt (31/8/18)

Surely not at Youngsfield?


----------



## Humbolt (31/8/18)

Plantation Centre?
Lansdowne?


----------



## Bulldog (31/8/18)

I would have to say Greyland Road Ottery near Bolt It


----------



## Bulldog (31/8/18)

Look for the dot 
Our rulers are all different.


----------



## Richio (31/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> Look for the dot
> Our rulers are all different.


 
Some Rulers need calibrating

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Humbolt (31/8/18)

Regardless of where it is, it seems the store will be close to where I live which is fantastic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog (31/8/18)

And closer than Boksburg which is where I am traveling to at the moment

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog (31/8/18)

Richio said:


> Some Rulers need calibrating


After a quick calibration I got it - Ottery

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (31/8/18)

But at a scale of 1:200 it could be Rosebank/Rondebosch.


----------



## Richio (31/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> After a quick calibration I got it - Ottery
> View attachment 144045
> View attachment 144046


60 on your horizontal line
40 on your vertical

Sorry I didn't take into the account screen resolution will affect the zoom ratio.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (31/8/18)

Claremont

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (31/8/18)

Cavendish square?


----------



## Humbolt (31/8/18)

The Link?


----------



## Bulldog (31/8/18)

Harfield Village


----------



## Humbolt (31/8/18)

Virgin active mini mall?


----------



## Bulldog (31/8/18)

Rosmead


----------



## Bulldog (31/8/18)

My gut says Kenilworth Centre but that is taken so let's try Shop 89 Kenilworth Centre for closest to

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Humbolt (31/8/18)

Maynard mall


----------



## Bulldog (31/8/18)

Back to the puzzle I go, more than likely already lost more than 2K in lost income trying


----------



## Richio (31/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> My gut says Kenilworth Centre but that is taken so let's try Shop 89 Kenilworth Centre for closest to



Not exactly inside KC ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (31/8/18)

Access Park

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (31/8/18)

Stodels


----------



## Humbolt (31/8/18)

Close to McDonald's ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (31/8/18)

Close to BP?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (31/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> Access Park



Not access park

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt (31/8/18)

Is it close to the Engen? 
Builders?


----------



## Humbolt (31/8/18)

Doncaster road, Garfield road, loch road

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (31/8/18)

Richio said:


> Any attempts to Photoshop or bypass the rules will result in disqualification


What a stupid rule.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog (31/8/18)

Cavendish Square


----------



## Bulldog (31/8/18)

Hampstead Park


----------



## Bulldog (31/8/18)

Aintree Business Park


----------



## Bulldog (31/8/18)

Clareview Business Park


----------



## Humbolt (31/8/18)

Next to primrose rugby club

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. B (31/8/18)

Anywhere in Claremont/Kenilworth is close enough for me


----------



## Mr. B (31/8/18)

Is it between Loch Road; Lomond Street and Hampstead Road?

I think the dot is close to KC Auto; Eye save; Hair Topic and Wedding Bells Suit hire?


----------



## Dietz (31/8/18)

Richio said:


> *Last day to get those entries in
> *
> Cant make it easier than this
> Click on the pic below
> ...



Rose bank?


----------



## Bulldog (31/8/18)

Stodels premises with the flowers to add extra floral notes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog (31/8/18)

Got it, driving down Loch Road what do I see

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Humbolt (31/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> Got it, driving down Loch Road what do I see
> View attachment 144078


rofl you are now disqualified. Please see yourself out

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (1/9/18)

No winner announcement? Comp ended yesterday ...


----------



## Vaping1jzgte (3/9/18)

Humbolt was the first closest guess...lets see who actually wins it lol


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/9/18)

Bulldog said:


> Got it, driving down Loch Road what do I see
> View attachment 144078


Which loch road is this one ? Claremont or rondebosh, Google maps is confusing me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (3/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Which loch road is this one ? Claremont or rondebosh, Google maps is confusing me.


The one in Durbs @Faiyaz Cheulkar 
Not a clue Myself  @Richio is just finalising his lease then will post here I'm sure.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (3/9/18)

Bulldog said:


> The one in Durbs @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> Not a clue Myself  @Richio is just finalising his lease then will post here I'm sure.



@Bulldog We all hope so - comp ended 31st Aug already

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Richio (4/9/18)

Hi all

Sorry for the delay on this, Thank you all for participating in our competition.
The fastest time for the puzzle was Annesca Botha (facebook entry) with a time of 1:14
After reading through the thread (quite a few times) @Humbolt was definitely the closest answer - actually spot on.
Congratulations @Humbolt

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Humbolt (4/9/18)

Thanks for the comp @Richio !

So where is the store going to be? Next to Primrose Rugby Club?


----------



## Richio (4/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> Thanks for the comp @Richio !
> 
> So where is the store going to be? Next to Primrose Rugby Club?


Exactly where @Bulldog Photoshopped the picture
@Bulldog I will be in touch with a complimentary gift for you as that pic was exactly on the store location.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (4/9/18)

Well done @Bulldog!


----------



## Humbolt (4/9/18)

@Richio will we now be able to do online orders and collect from the store?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/9/18)

Congrats @Humbolt and @Bulldog.


Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Bulldog (4/9/18)

Well done to you @Humbolt 
I thought you were taking the piss when you said "next to primrose Rugby Club" as the only Primrose I know is in Guateng. I then checked the area on Google maps and low and behold there is Primrose Rugby Club and when I saw that building I just could not resist

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt (4/9/18)

Bulldog said:


> Well done to you @Humbolt
> I thought you were taking the piss when you said "next to primrose Rugby Club" as the only Primrose I know is in Guateng. I then checked the area on Google maps and low and behold there is Primrose Rugby Club and when I saw that building I just could not resist


Thanks Dude. I thought you were really smart when you said Shop 89 Kenilworth Centre. Was actually laughing an kicking myself as to why I didnt think of that!
But at least both of us get something out of the comp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (4/9/18)

Congrats @Humbolt and @Bulldog!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/9/18)

Richio said:


> Exactly where @Bulldog Photoshopped the picture
> @Bulldog I will be in touch with a complimentary gift for you as that pic was exactly on the store location.



Now watch all the DIYers move into that block of flats

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bulldog (5/9/18)

Thank you so much for my Gift Card @Richio it could not have come at a better time. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (5/9/18)

Received mine too.
Thanks @Richio , will see you at the launch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (9/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> Received mine too.
> Thanks @Richio , will see you at the launch



Sorry if I missed it, but when is the launch of the new store taking place?


----------



## Silver (9/9/18)

Congrats to the winners
Some classic chirps in this thread

And wishing you all the best with the new store @Richio !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (9/9/18)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but when is the launch of the new store taking place?


@Richio hasn't given us a date yet, I think.


----------



## Aasif cape vape (9/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> @Richio hasn't given us a date yet, I think.



Okay thanks and congrats on the prize!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mr. B (10/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> @Richio hasn't given us a date yet, I think.


I asked on their whatsapp group and someone told me 2 to 3 weeks on 31 August; which would make it between 14 and 21 September

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tyron Frahm (17/9/18)

Any update on Cape Town Store opening?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/9/18)

Tyron Frahm said:


> Any update on Cape Town Store opening?


I think it's already open. I drove past it on Saturday, dint go in the store but looked like it was open.

Sent from aPhone


----------



## Bulldog (17/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I think it's already open. I drove past it on Saturday, dint go in the store but looked like it was open.
> 
> Sent from aPhone


You did not go in , whats wrong with you @Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@Richio should be able to shed some light here.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/9/18)

Bulldog said:


> You did not go in , whats wrong with you @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> @Richio should be able to shed some light here.


Was with my wife, dint want her to know the real cost of stuff that I buy 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Bulldog (17/9/18)

Makes sense

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tyron Frahm (18/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I think it's already open. I drove past it on Saturday, dint go in the store but looked like it was open.
> 
> Sent from aPhone



Ill have to go have a look! Was hoping they had a collect in Cape Town option on their website!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/9/18)

Tyron Frahm said:


> Ill have to go have a look! Was hoping they had a collect in Cape Town option on their website!


i already did today, they are not open yet

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tyron Frahm (18/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> i already did today, they are not open yet


----------



## Mr. B (18/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> i already did today, they are not open yet


I doubt they would have had an incognito opening. They'll probably post on the forum; have some opening specials; etc before they open.

Am I right @Richio ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Richio (20/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blck-vapour-cape-town.t53674/


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (20/9/18)

Richio said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blck-vapour-cape-town.t53674/


link not working or is it me

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (20/9/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> link not working or is it me


Fixed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

